# Here's a picture of me



## Fat Gary NYC (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm new at this, but I've attached a picture of me... don't get too excited ladies, I'm clothed, but at least it's Work Safe... feedback appreciated... by the way I don't always drink, but this was at a museum opening and the beer was free...

:doh: 

like I said, I'm new at this... I'm still in "anonymity" mode, so I cropped most of my face from the pic, but I couldn't get rid of the white space... so just use your imagination to envision how I might look in real life... 

View attachment fat gary nyc.JPG


----------



## missaf (Jan 27, 2006)

Beer is good for bellies! :eat2: 

Thanks for sharing your picture!


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Feb 11, 2006)

I recently got a Digital camera, so I can finally post a picture of my belly. Here goes... 

View attachment IMG_0155.jpg


----------



## Morgana (Feb 11, 2006)

:eat2: sexy!


----------



## Melian (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good! And I really like what you're wearing in that first pic.


----------



## missaf (Feb 12, 2006)

:shocked: That is a sweet belly pic! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Feb 13, 2006)

Stop encouraging me!!!!!  Here's another one I just took a few minutes ago... a lovely(?) side view of me in reclining mode, complete with "OK" sign (hope I'm not being too cheezy with the gesture)...

If this keeps up I might get my own website and make you lovely ladies _pay_ for the privilege of seeing my girth... 

I'm not used to posing for an appreciative audience, especially a _female_ one... so thanks for your support. :kiss2: and  

View attachment IMG_0149.JPG


----------



## Morgana (Feb 13, 2006)

Fat Gary NYC said:


> I'm not used to posing for an appreciative audience, especially a _female_ one... so thanks for your support. :kiss2: and



Well, you're welcome  but I like to do this kind of support!


----------



## missaf (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh my, thank you for sharing your pictures, what an incredible sight!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your pics! It's always nice to see more guys around here!


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Feb 17, 2006)

Gosh, I'm glad you like what you see. Here's a new one... the view is similar to the one I posted a few days ago (there's only so many ways I can photograph myself all by myself), but I'm not wearing any underpants in this one, and I decided to try coming... poor choice of words, I should say I _decided_ to try _approaching_ the line without actually _crossing_ it.

I imagined all of you lovely ladies looking longingly with lust at my body while I was taking this shot... I'm not sure I should go any further with exactly _what_ I was imagining or _how_ I was imagining it...  

View attachment -----.jpg


----------



## missaf (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, definitely pushing the line! :shocked: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's another new one... me in all my glory... I hope you like it.  

View attachment IMG_1446_2.JPG


----------

